# C.A.R.B. has gone overboard. Please read.



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

Sorry if this has been posted, but here's some info:

http://forums.i-club.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=221212

Lot's of people in California are tired of the stupid car regulations that the C.A.R.B. puts up.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn that really sucks. Now that im 18 i can actually have my voice heard. Well if a petition does come out, im signing it.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

*I'm in!!*

Definitely down to sign a petition. This CARB nonsense has to stop. Especially since no other state in the union has a similar board. I understand that Cali. prolly has more cars and more travel by these cars, but gimme a break. There is such a thing as too much regulation.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll sign a petition as long as it's only to change the laws around the emissions test, sniffer only!


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*me too*

sniffer only ... it's what comes out of the car that counts not what's inside the engine bay, right? (rhetorical question).


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I talked to Brian at SEMA just now... Unfortunately it's worse than we could hope for because a petition will not get rid of the visual. It's a long story but apparently a few years ago there was a bill that passed all the way through to get rid of visual inspections, HOWEVER, the, then, Gov. Wilson vetoed the bill and that was that. 

He told me the best way to do anything about it is to contact your local representative in person, and go meet him/her with a WHOLE BUNCH of your friends, car club ppl, speed shop owners, neighbors, etc who support banning visual inspections and ask them to do something about it. 

I think we're screwed in CA.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Sounds like it!


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah, it sucks out here. Can't do shit to your car. The funny thing about it is that you can make your car much more powerful & cleaner by tuning it & you can't pass a smog check 'cause of the visual. Then those idiots over at the C.A.R.B. probably drive some gas guzzling S.U.V.'s (Stupid Unuseful Vehicle) or other air polluting 8 cylinder cars! Damn it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

sorry to hear about that. cali has some wackos here and there. I think if Cali did more light rail systems, sidewalks, etc to get cars off the road it may ease the pressure from special interest groups like CARB


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

get me a petition and ill sign that right away. Fugg CARB, never liked them in the first place.


----------

